# ESP off?



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, I'm sure someone already asked this, but I missed it. The TTRS manual states that there are 2 steps to disengaging the ESP. The first is by pressing and releasing the ESP button, and the 2nd is by pressing and holding it for 3 seconds. According to the manual, holding it for the 3 seconds turns it completely off, giving the "Stabilization Off" message. I don't get that message by holding it for 3 seconds...just the "warning limited stability" message.

Anyone understand this?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

me too, but i think when the 2nd message appears it means its off

just had lots of fun in the snow, put it into sport and it becomes a drift master


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Assuming its similar to the TTS, it's a two stage affair ... Momentary press turns off ASR whereas a press and hold does the full ESP.


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

tdi-bart is correct.
Pressing it once shows one message.
Pressing and holding shows another message (but doesn't show the first message).
I haven't tried pressing once to disable the first level, then holding to disable 2nd level. May need to be in stock mode then press and hold to disable the 2nd level.

I only tried disabling the first mode because I'm not sure if 2nd mode disables ABS. Mode 1 seems to affect traction control primarily. I was wondering why I had no power coming out of turns, even with almost no wheel slip. Enabling mode 1 allows you to maintain power in turns, but still saves you when you screw up.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mageus said:


> tdi-bart is correct.
> Pressing it once shows one message.
> Pressing and holding shows another message (but doesn't show the first message).
> I haven't tried pressing once to disable the first level, then holding to disable 2nd level. May need to be in stock mode then press and hold to disable the 2nd level.
> ...


ABS is always enabled. In fact, if after disabling ESP (full 2 second press) you trigger the ABS while braking, ESP will be re-enabled automatically.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

The manual must be wrong then. It says the DIS will read "Stabilization Off" with the 3 second hold. No one's does that though? Huh?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone else driving in the snow??

i noticed something strange, doing a drift and if i mash the throttle too much i will hear a very loud grinding/squealing sound... sounds likes its coming from rear haldex

anyone else care to reproduce? i was in sport mode, i would say it happens 1/20 times


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

I decided to post some pictures to help the ESP off discussion....

This is the DIS with a single press [i.e. no hold]













This is the DIS with a "press and hold" [i.e. 3 second press]












As noted elsewhere this does not match the manual...this is not the first thing that does not match the manual...for example, when I press unlock on the FOB twice with two seconds the rear htach on my car does NOT unlock whereas the manual specifies that it should...this, and other such items, must be running changes...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> anyone else driving in the snow??
> 
> i noticed something strange, doing a drift and if i mash the throttle too much i will hear a very loud grinding/squealing sound... sounds likes its coming from rear haldex
> 
> anyone else care to reproduce? i was in sport mode, i would say it happens 1/20 times


tdi-bart, will do as soon as it snow here, could be as early as tomorrow...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Reading through the manual on this point and note the following:

1. Page 154: You may hear noises when the systems [i.e. ABS, ASR and EDL] are working...tdi-bart, perhaps this is why you are hearing noises [i.e. check to see whether the ESP light in the instrument display is flashing when you hear noises...

2. Page 155: It appears as though the manual is incorrect as the DIS should read "Stabilisation program off" rather than "Warning! Restricted stability"....

Hope this helps,


Joel


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

this is much much louder than abs braking, and in sport mode the orange light doesn't flash anyway, maybe i will make a vid one night, see if i can capture the sound


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

I confirmed this AM:
- press once - "Sport Control. Warning restricted stability"
- Press and hold - "Warning restricted stability"

Don't forget, this is a hybrid TT/TTS/TTRS manual. Either they didn't update the manual for the RS, or something got lost in translation from the Euro manual.

Also, if you're in mode 1, long hold won't get you to mode 2. You have to go back to stock before long hold.

Regarding ABS, I'll have to check if ABS action disables mode 1. If so, that would be a real PITA on the track. Either that, or make sure you do good threshold braking.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

mageus said:


> Don't forget, this is a hybrid TT/TTS/TTRS manual. Either they didn't update the manual for the RS, or something got lost in translation from the Euro manual.


Not exactly as the description for the ESP is specific split between TT/TTS vs TTRS [i.e. there is a separate section for the TTRS]...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, so it's not just me.

BTW, my car makes all kind of funny sounds.


----------



## mrvr6turbo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, I know it is an old thread but no one knows how to disable it completely to display ESP OFF like Jonny C's car?

His was manual also.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nothing stock about Jonny C's car…I'm sure that is just another one-off custom program. BTW, his manual is NOT our manual.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hold the ESP button for 3-5 seconds.


----------



## mrvr6turbo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thank you BB. That's what i thought.

Croman, I press it for 3 to 5 seconds and it says "Warning restricted stability" it does not display ESP OFF in the center display like the above picture. 

I can launch it around 5k and it does not feel that it bugs down, so I guess it is really off.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

probably a good idea to not launch the car at 5,000rpm on OEM clutch..
not saying its the worst thing ever.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Actually. If you press the button once it says

Stabilization Control (ESC): Sport. Warning! Blah blah

If you hold it down, it says

Stabilization Control (ESC): Off. Blah blah

And the little icon of the car and the skid marks says OFF below it.

Not the exact same as his dash, but it IS Off. I am assuming that was your main goal?


----------



## mrvr6turbo1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes Croman, it is exactly like you described. I know it is off because it launches hard and does not bug down.

Just done it 3 times thats it.


Fined, not something I do constantly, but want to know the car is capable of doing it as described and also to test the APR Stage 2+ file with downpipe. (Quite good)


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Domm, the manual is not accurate for the TTRS. Ever looked for pictures of the tow hook mount?

On the long hold for the RS, it says "Warning restricted stability". You're good to go. As someone who has beat the cr** out of his car on the track, I can attest that this functions correctly.

Also, why are you going on about the RS? What happened to the Miata?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

mageus said:


> Domm, the manual is not accurate for the TTRS. Ever looked for pictures of the tow hook mount?
> 
> On the long hold for the RS, it says "Warning restricted stability". You're good to go. As someone who has beat the cr** out of his car on the track, I can attest that this functions correctly.
> 
> Also, why are you going on about the RS? What happened to the Miata?


LOL! Old thread. Ironically, I just replied to your PM. Still spending all my money on the Miata!

I haven't even messed with this ESP button in a long time. That said, love the car. Just hit 16K miles and 3 year birthday this month.


----------

